# Toolpost drill holder



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 9, 2018)

I had to make a 1.2m shaft for a customer and on the ends there had to be M14×2 holes 120* apart. In order to do that I had to make a toolpost drill holder,wich I wanted to make for a while anyway,so now I had to.I know this is probably posted before, but I feel like sharing. 

I used 125mm×50mm×80mm stock clamped it in the 4jaw and drilled a 1inch hole offset so I can mill the other side to clamp in the QCTP,  and then  bored it to 26mm.




I then had to use a slitting saw to split one side.......mmmm,I don't have a slitting saw arbor,I do have slitting saws though(got in a batch of used tools), so I had to make one.......quickly. Talk about making tools to make tools.I must add that this is the first time I used a slitting saw and it went quite nicely.


Drilled,tapped and sunk holes for M8 allen cap screws to clamp two brass bushes in the holder,wich I made earlier. Did the mill work, but forgot to take pictures. 






And this is what I had to use it for.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 9, 2018)

Very nicely done, it looks like it works great. I will have to put that on my project list.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you.I could have made the block so it fits directly onto the QCTP,but I was a bit hasty to get the main job done.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 10, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I had to make a 1.2m shaft for a customer and on the ends there had to be M14×2 holes 120* apart. In order to do that I had to make a toolpost drill holder,wich I wanted to make for a while anyway,so now I had to.I know this is probably posted before, but I feel like sharing.
> 
> I used 125mm×50mm×80mm stock clamped it in the 4jaw and drilled a 1inch hole offset so I can mill the other side to clamp in the QCTP, and then bored it to 26mm.
> View attachment 261245
> ...



I need some boring bar holder for small boring bars. That gives me an idea. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 10, 2018)

Glad I could help one way or another. I must just remind you that this is not my idea and worked from the idea I got of the internet.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this idea, I could adapt to hold a Coventry Die Head on my lathe as well as the use for drilling.
Brian


----------

